
Ask HN: What do you use to manage your passwords? - hackathonguy
Hey HN!<p>I&#x27;ve been using Dashlane for a while now, but am not entirely happy with its ease of use&#x2F;stability. What do you guys use to manage your passwords?<p>Thanks!
======
nozzlegear
I've used KeePass synced through OneDrive for a few years now. Getting a
password out used to be pretty tedious as my master password is on the longer
side, but I've found a couple apps that let me quickly sign in with my
fingerprint which has significantly improved my outlook on this setup.

If anyone wants to try them, those apps are Keepass2Android Password Safe [1]
for Android, and KeePassReader [2] for Windows 10 (also lets you sign in by
looking at your camera). I have no affiliation with them beyond being a happy
user.

[1]:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=keepass2androi...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=keepass2android.keepass2android)

[2]: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/store/p/keepassreader/9nblgg...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/store/p/keepassreader/9nblggh4s820)

------
rmurri
Enpass is pretty nice. Simple, good mobile support, cross platform, and
inexpensive.

[https://www.enpass.io](https://www.enpass.io)

------
nabaraz
I use keypass from my flash drive. The database file is synced to my server
through my batch process. I plug in my flash drive, enter my master password
and i then have access to my database.

~~~
matt_s
I used this some time ago and had a problem with cross-platform access and
database corruption with copying it. Have you seen any issues with that?

------
ooqr
Chrome and macOS keychains are pretty nice without requiring extras.

------
lsiunsuex
I like 1password. Was using it on iPhone for 2 ish years and finally signed up
for the monthly billing this weekend and installed the desktop version. No
complaints so far.

------
wingerlang
I avoided password managers as long as possible but I tried 1Password for some
reason and now I cannot dream of not having it around.

------
MichaelBurge
LastPass

